# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot - Counting only Single Cell Status

## JasonMcQueen

I'm trying to put together a pivot that tracks the amount of actions that are still open from a pivot. The field has the options of 'open' or 'closed' and I only want to count those that are open but I'm having difficulty in only counting the 'opens'. How do I get excel to do this?

----------


## rorya

Select a cell in the pivot table, click the Insert tab, and choose Slicer, linking it to the Status tab, then just select Open in the slicer.

----------

